# getting ready to paint exterior metal siding. tips?



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

We have 30+ yr. old metal siding. It's magnetic so would that be steel? Not sure. It's slightly faded in some areas but most of the old white paint is oxydated, cleaned with pressure washer and primed some. Just wanted to hear any failure/success stories you may know of. Advice would be great too. Best paint brand? I was thinking Ben Moore. I don't want to have to do this again any time soon. it's going to be ALOT of work.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

The key is proper preparation and a quality 100% acrylic latex. An oil base paint will become brittle over time, especially with the expansion, contraction and heat. Clean the siding well using a cleaner such as tsp with a pressure washer, rinsing well getting all of the chalkyness off and then hand sand any glossy areas, the only areas that will need to be primed will be any areas that are down to raw meatal/aluminium. Then apply two top coats of a quality 100% acrylic latex, when we paint aluminium siding we prime with DTM primer from Sherwin Williams and top coat with Sherwin Williams Superpaint with great success.


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

housepaintingny said:


> The key is proper preparation and a quality 100% acrylic latex. An oil base paint will become brittle over time, especially with the expansion, contraction and heat. Clean the siding well using a cleaner such as tsp with a pressure washer, rinsing well getting all of the chalkyness off and then hand sand any glossy areas, the only areas that will need to be primed will be any areas that are down to raw meatal/aluminium. Then apply two top coats of a quality 100% acrylic latex, when we paint aluminium siding we prime with DTM primer from Sherwin Williams and top coat with Sherwin Williams Superpaint with great success.


Thanks HousepaintingNY- didn't know about acrylic latex, that makes perfect sense. I know Sherwin Williams has a great rep. I will look into that. I did use TSP but am sure it will have to be re-done after our harsh winter before I actually paint. Thanks again!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Would you recommend the same preperation and paint for ribbed metal sheeting that is used on a pole building? I have several sheets that are the wrong color that I would like to use on my cabin.

So a second question..would you put them on the cabin first then paint, or would you paint them first?

Thanks


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Since this is steel, I'd definitely suggest a rust inhibitive DTM Primer be used before any other topcoat.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

If it is steel, and bare steel, then yes you will need a primer for that to prevent rust, in that case you could use DTM primer or SW Procryl. I would prime with SW Procryl, Procryl is especially ment for primining bare steel, its a rust-inhibitive and its corrosion-resistant


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

So I went ahead and painted the metal siding this past spring of 2010. I used Sherwin Williams primer and their most expensive paint (it was on sale) I think it's Duramax. Well, on the east side of the house there are a couple walls that have clustered areas that have bubbled up. Pretty large bubbles too, some being about an inch or so. What would cause this? I know one of the walls I had painted during fairly cool weather- in the 50s. I guess when it warms up (right now it's 0* out) I will sand away the bubbles and paint over them. Luckily the rest of the exterior isn't showing bubbles- not yet anyway.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

annie68164 said:


> So I went ahead and painted the metal siding this past spring of 2010. I used Sherwin Williams primer and their most expensive paint (it was on sale) I think it's Duramax. Well, on the east side of the house there are a couple walls that have clustered areas that have bubbled up. Pretty large bubbles too, some being about an inch or so. What would cause this? I know one of the walls I had painted during fairly cool weather- in the 50s. I guess when it warms up (right now it's 0* out) I will sand away the bubbles and paint over them. Luckily the rest of the exterior isn't showing bubbles- not yet anyway.


Annie, did you properly clean the metal? Metal is notorious for oxidation/chalkiness and needs either a gentle pressure wash or a hand scrubbing with a medium bristled scrub brush. That's the only time I have ever seen bubbles on siding........if the metal wasn't prepped right and someone painted over the dirt/chalkiness/oxidation.


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Annie, did you properly clean the metal? Metal is notorious for oxidation/chalkiness and needs either a gentle pressure wash or a hand scrubbing with a medium bristled scrub brush. That's the only time I have ever seen bubbles on siding........if the metal wasn't prepped right and someone painted over the dirt/chalkiness/oxidation.


Thanks for asking- I did use TSP (is that what it's called? sorry don't remember perfectly since it's been awhile ) , used the pressure washer, and did do some dry wipe-down with a white towel as I painted. I'll admit- being of the weaker sex and having a touch of carpal tunnel in both wrists- I'm sure I didn't do the best job. It was VERY chalky before and still alittle chalky after cleaning. I did buy a bristle brush and attached a pole to it and scrubbed the best I could with the TSP. I got the impression the siding could have used a serious, highly detailed, inch by inch intense scrubbing though. Thanks for the info, at least I know what could be causing the bubbles. I'll repair it this spring and hope the whole darn house doesn't end up like that!


----------

